# Union Street Working Class Hero



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

Finally got it done (For now). The closest thing to a bike like this that I`ve owned was either my Boss Hogg 26 BMX or the Gack Trail Mod.
I haven`t really ridden it much but like it so far. I`ve ridden only BMX since I was about 12 (I`m 42 now) so the build reflects it. And don`t give me crap for the seat post height as I like to sit down occasionally and I`m 6'2" tall.
USB working class hero
NS fundemental fork (Will be replaced by the new S&M fork when available).
Old Fit stem
NS bars
Profile 175 cranks and bottom bracket
Wellgo MG1 pedals
S&M sprocket and seat clamp
Kink slim seat (Too small)
Macneil post
FSA pig headset
Deore V brake
Dia tech MX-2 lever
2.2 holly rollers
Sun ryno lite rims
DT 14g spokes
Odyssey hubs
KMC 710sl chain


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

how short are the chainstays and why didnt they flip the vbrake mounts to under it??


----------



## Bryan67 (Nov 27, 2007)

Chainstays are 15 1/4" and I really see no reason the have the brakes underneath.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i like that number, i just think the underneath brakes is a cool lil touch.

i like it


----------

